# Would you buy a Graco FT500.....



## ezpaintks (Mar 8, 2010)

My local SW store has an FT500 sprayer they have been sitting on for a while. They have started a "silent auction" for it. At one time they tried to sell it to me for $1500. 
Just wondering if anyone owns one or have heard of any problems about them. Wonder why no one has bought it yet? To me it seems that if no other pro's have bought it yet, then maybe it isn't worth the investment. 
I'm in the market for a new one......any thoughts?

Thanks!


----------



## mblosik (Jan 3, 2009)

if you can wait for sw's pro show; my rep told me today that the graco 795 would be $1500. that's more than half-off.


----------



## ezpaintks (Mar 8, 2010)

I'm thinking I should just wait for that! Plus, I just found out that that FT500 just sold a day early. Oh well, maybe that 795 is worth waiting for, IF SW ever has their pro show here. We didn't have one last year.


----------



## BC_Painter (Feb 14, 2010)

mblosik said:


> if you can wait for sw's pro show; my rep told me today that the graco 795 would be $1500. that's more than half-off.


Damn, in Canada that 795 is about 4 grand!

Somebody should buy me a 795 and ship it up to me :thumbsup:

When is the sale?


----------



## AztecPainting (Jan 28, 2010)

BC_Painter said:


> Damn, in Canada that 795 is about 4 grand!
> 
> Somebody should buy me a 795 and ship it up to me :thumbsup:
> 
> When is the sale?


Hey, I want a 795 too...I just saw that today at GP for $3890.00 plus tax. How much is it to ship it?


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

This is what Cragslist is for. I think I paint 1100 for my 695 afew years ago, it had 20 gallons pumped through it.


----------



## ezpaintks (Mar 8, 2010)

johnpaint said:


> This is what Cragslist is for. I think I paint 1100 for my 695 afew years ago, it had 20 gallons pumped through it.


That is a good buy! Nice find!


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

But thats not like my favorite I paid 65.00 for a 390 that I had to put a new pick up on. I have a whopping 125 bucks in it and now I find myself grabbing it first over the 695. I guess if I could find a lighter pump I would take it.For some reason I like the little guys as I get older.


----------



## BC_Painter (Feb 14, 2010)

i've been going through craigslist for months, as well as other local pages, best deal i've found is a 490 with extra pump for a grand


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

johnpaint said:


> This is what Cragslist is for. I think I paint 1100 for my 695 afew years ago, it had 20 gallons pumped through it.


My latest 695 ultramax2 I bought for 795.00 in 2007 I think. It has been a great rig.


----------



## BC_Painter (Feb 14, 2010)

http://classifieds.castanet.net/showproduct.php/product/678430/cat/623

First time I've seen a 695 or better used for sale out here, still overpriced but hey it may beat buying new.

If I had a passport I'd drive down to a SW during the sale and pick one up myself, call it a family vacation


----------



## AztecPainting (Jan 28, 2010)

I got my first sprayer a titan 440 for $200 with only 80 gallons thru at a website that is really popular here (usedvictoria.com), I don't know if it was hot or the guy that sold it to me was really telling me the truth (he told me he lost a huge job for the one he bought that sprayer and just wanted to get rid of it after he lost that job), I still have it and used sometimes but after awhile I got to buy a new graco 495 I think thats all I need.


----------



## BC_Painter (Feb 14, 2010)

AztecPainting said:


> I got my first sprayer a titan 440 for $200 with only 80 gallons thru at a website that is really popular here (usedvictoria.com), I don't know if it was hot or the guy that sold it to me was really telling me the truth (he told me he lost a huge job for the one he bought that sprayer and just wanted to get rid of it after he lost that job), I still have it and used sometimes but after awhile I got to buy a new graco 495 I think thats all I need.


Damn sweet deal on that 440 cheapest I've seen was a REALLY beat up one for like 600 bucks.

Kelowna sucks for used sprayers.

Maybe I'll drive to van if I find one there.

OOPS hi-jacked a thread, sorry.

I might get a 495 if I don't find a good used sprayer.


----------



## AztecPainting (Jan 28, 2010)

BC_Painter said:


> Damn sweet deal on that 440 cheapest I've seen was a REALLY beat up one for like 600 bucks.
> 
> Kelowna sucks for used sprayers.
> 
> ...


There is a Graco 490 for sale in Van. mint condition... $680 I contacted the guy already, but I still need to take the ferry to get there from Victoria, one of my buddies was telling me that Vancouver pawn shops are the best to get sprayers real cheap... You should come over sometime... BTW I might go to Kelowna to visit my wife's parents soon, I'll let you know if I find something on my way...


----------



## BC_Painter (Feb 14, 2010)

AztecPainting said:


> There is a Graco 490 for sale in Van. mint condition... $680 I contacted the guy already, but I still need to take the ferry to get there from Victoria, one of my buddies was telling me that Vancouver pawn shops are the best to get sprayers real cheap... You should come over sometime... BTW I might go to Kelowna to visit my wife's parents soon, I'll let you know if I find something on my way...


That would be pretty cool let me know :thumbup:


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

johnpaint said:


> But thats not like my favorite I paid 65.00 for a 390 that I had to put a new pick up on. I have a whopping 125 bucks in it and now I find myself grabbing it first over the 695. I guess if I could find a lighter pump I would take it.For some reason I like the little guys as I get older.


Get a Graco XR7 or ASM 1700 Zip Spray. Good for most residential repaints, or light N.C. Brand new I think they're less than $700. Light, and easy to maintain. A rebuild kit for it includes the piston, costs around $60 and can be done if you have an adjustable wrench and a screwdriver.

They're the same units, just different labels. Its my main rental, and I sell a ton of them. The ASM comes standard with a nicer gun if I remember correctly


----------



## Proline (Mar 9, 2010)

I picked up my sprayer from a pawn shop. It is a Titan 440ix. They had left paint in the line when they pawned it, so it refused to spray when I tried to test at the shop, so I ended up paying $400.00. Took it home, took the gun off, pressured it up and worked the house and all the dried paint came right out like a long snake. 
It was in great. condition, with only 200 gallons through it. Still runs good.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Proline said:


> I picked up my sprayer from a pawn shop. It is a Titan 440ix. They had left paint in the line when they pawned it, so it refused to spray when I tried to test at the shop, so I ended up paying $400.00. Took it home, took the gun off, pressured it up and worked the house and all the dried paint came right out like a long snake.
> It was in great. condition, with only 200 gallons through it. Still runs good.


You Canadians got it rough. You sound happy to of gotten such a great deal on a poorly taken care of rig. Myself I would of laughed at 4 bills for a rig with dried up paint in the lines and I would of been thinking like 150 to 200 for it. 

Now I know how argumenative you can get proline so the root of my statement is that I am mearly amused by the regional differences.


----------



## brushmonkey (Jan 4, 2010)

I scored my 395 Ultra for 436.00 in a pawn shop. It was used only once and was right out of the box, had a 50' line with a brand new gun.(not a drop of paint on it) the owner of the shop paid 300.00 for it earlier that day to some guy hard up for cash, didn't even have a price tag on it yet. I saw that thing & pulled out whatever I had on me & dropped it on the counter. I don't think he knew the value of it. That was six years ago & its still going strong. :thumbsup:


johnpaint said:


> This is what Cragslist is for. I think I paint 1100 for my 695 afew years ago, it had 20 gallons pumped through it.


----------

